# Keeping my feet on the pedals



## WeakKneedOzzy (Mar 7, 2012)

When I go off a big jump/rock and land, one or both of my feet slip off the pedals. This causes a very rough landing. How do I prevent this without clip-ins.
Thanks


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Shoe and pedal combination. if not just better pedals. 

majority of the time is just practice going off of curbs and such not trying to keep all of your weight on the pedals.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yup it could be either of the two as stated. Working on technique and having a good setup of shoes and pedals. Tons of info on good shoes and pedals already that you could search for... and I mean tons.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

Also.... keep your feet at angles..... like this.... \o/ (if you could imagine each line as a pedal angle....) Keep your feet at angles that will make your feet dig into the pedals when you land. This will help keep your feet on even with a not so great pedal/shoe combo.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ That. keeping at an angle helps with the feet bouncing on bumps going downhill.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry forgot about that one, so used to doing that!!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Good stuff so far.
Keep tension from one foot to the other so it keeps you stuck. Or some tension between the handlebars and the pedals as when you bunny hop. Practice bunny hopping. 
Pinned platforms with flat soled shoes.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Jump up on the floor and land. My guess is you land like Andre the giant. Think land like a cat, bend your knees and land without making noise. Now go do that on your bike.


----------



## WeakKneedOzzy (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. You were really helpful, I appreciate it.


----------



## allanknabe (Oct 7, 2008)

It's also worth doing some core strength exercises to help keep a stable platform when dropping off/jumping. Have fun!


----------



## DLew (Feb 17, 2012)

You may wanna try skateboard shoes as well because the sole of these shoes have a softer/more grip compound than standard shoes. But Codyj12345 give a good tip keep your feet at an angle...good luck


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

what pedals do you have? what sneakers are you wearing?

if you still have the pedals that came with your bike, assuming you bought a new stock bike, those pedals almost always SUCK for traction and for durability. get some better pedals. 

FWIW, I resisted getting a cleated shoe/pedal set up for a long time. now I would rather have my kneecaps sanded off with a cheese grater than ride on platforms. I tried riding on my nice bmx platforms and skate shoes the other day and i felt like a bumbling, slow, klutz compared to the grace I feel (however that looks to anyone else, i don't know) when I ride clipped in. being connected safely to the bike has its merits. it's not for everyone, but give it a fair chance if you're able.

certainly get some better shoes and pedals though. riding in flimsy plastic pedals and running sneakers is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Big help, thanks guys.


----------



## Back-N-Black (Sep 22, 2009)

I never felt safe until going to a clip-in type setup, but have been looking to try to go clipless again. I see a lot of guys doing it lately. 

My last experience was with a large platform spikey type aluminum pedal, I don't remember the shoes. I was popping up over a small log at Tsali, NC. My foot had slipped back a little on the pedal so when I put my weight back on the pedal it spun off my foot. When my boney shin hit that pedal it punctured one of my veins, blood actually spurted out about 3 inches? A very fine, pin like stream. Scared the C__P out of me for a minute. No big deal though, hold some pressure for a few minutes, tied some cut off tee shirt around the area, bandaid later and riding the next day.


----------



## OFungusO (Aug 12, 2011)

I had the same problem trying to ride with running shoes instead of flat bottom shoes. Once I did that and bought some mallet pedals, its all good now.


----------



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

shoes with sticky rubber help, 5.10's are flat soled and could probably help


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I can see why clip in pedals help, but I'll admit I'm a little scared to run them. I never have and I know I'll eat dirt at least a couple times if I run them.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

I was curious to know if anyone has any specific pedal/shoe combos in mind. I decided I'm going with flat pedals. I rode clipless for years on my road bike, but fell more on two trail rides than I did in 5 years of road biking. I had my eye on Wellgo MG-1s and 5.10 Impact 2, anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I love Teva's Links with good flat pedals.
I haven't tried 5.10s but will sometime this year.

Something I didn't see mentioned was really learning to relax your body in general... which means having more confidence going into the more technical stuff.

The way I picture it is being scared and having your body all tensed up.
Your shoulders are hunched and locked, your arms are fighting the movement of the bike, while your hands have a near death grip on the bars.

With your body all stiff, you have your legs locked up as well so your feet don't follow the pedals/bike through all the movement as you ride off bumps, rocks, roots... whatever you are hitting or taking off of.

At least this is part of what I've learned about my riding since my first trail session.
In order for me to keep my feet planted, I first need to allow my body to move at all the joints. Not be all loosey-goosey, but limber and supple while maintaining my grip with hands and feet.

Definitely watch your feet placement and angle when you are on steep terrain or coming off boulders and the like, or putting yourself up in the air.
I suggest you either watch youtube vid's or mtb vids at home.
On youtube...
Let the video load and watch it through once and taking note of the clock time when you see someone doing something you want to imitate.
Restart the vid but put it on pause.
Grab the button on the play bar and move it along until you reach the places you are interested in and slowly move that button back and forth watch in 'slow mo' what the rider is doing with their whole body... one part at a time... the head, arms, torso, legs, feet.

Do the same watching videos at home, just use your pause button and the fast forward (if your player has the ability to play in slo'mo')

You'll get the idea of what folks are talking about here... the feet being at an angle instead of horizontal...

That's my take on it anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## MrStoll (Jun 4, 2012)

From everything that I've read on this website and others, the FiveTen shoes consistently rank the highest. One of my friends who used to downhill competitively until he hurt his back swears by them. He said get a decent set of platform pedals with pins and those shoes and you will have to lift your foot off to reset it they grip that well.


----------



## Things and Stuff (Jun 5, 2012)

How well do Vans skateboard shoes work on traditional (bear trap) pedals? Or would cross-training tennis shoes work better, in terms of just using shoes that you have laying around already?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Things and Stuff said:


> How well do Vans skateboard shoes work on traditional (bear trap) pedals? Or would cross-training tennis shoes work better, in terms of just using shoes that you have laying around already?


Not good. At the very least get some pinned pedals. You can get mg1s for $40.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

My running shoes are too wide at the sole... they rug the cranks.

I tried riding in my Emerica skate shoes and couldn't get any grip on the pedals.


----------



## twistie (May 29, 2012)

The pedals that came on my 2012 Mamba were horrible. My sneakers are size 15 EEE slip right off, not only that but rub the cranks, hit the frame. I found a pinned pair of BIG EARLS, that fixed my problems, now I have lots of room to place my feet.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am also trying to figure out the best pedals/shoes to get. I tried clipless and had a horrible experience. I couldn't get out when I needed to. Ended up having a really bad crash and bruised my tibia, and killed all of the nerves on the right side of my leg. So that was it, I went back to the standard pedals and trail running shoes. I want to get platforms but I am concerned about my shins turning into hamburger meat. I ride some pretty rocky downhills for my lack of experience.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

blknblu118 said:


> I am also trying to figure out the best pedals/shoes to get. I tried clipless and had a horrible experience. I couldn't get out when I needed to. Ended up having a really bad crash and bruised my tibia, and killed all of the nerves on the right side of my leg. So that was it, I went back to the standard pedals and trail running shoes. I want to get platforms but I am concerned about my shins turning into hamburger meat. I ride some pretty rocky downhills for my lack of experience.


My shins have ample scars from flats because I couldn't find a pair of shinguards that would stay in place during a ride, weren't all plastic (I do have a pair of T.H.E. knee/shin guards I wear for certain occasions), and actually felt comfortable.

I finally picked up a pair of G-Form knee guards in L size.
I tried the shins, but with my big calves, even the XL shins were a bit too snug.
The L knees seem to fit my legs really well.
I've only worn them on one ride, but if I actually make the drive up to Ashland tomorrow, I'll be sure to wear them there for two days of riding.

I think they have great potential for saving what's left of my shin-skin! :thumbsup:


----------



## crunchymama (May 13, 2012)

I am a total noob (riding about 5 or 6 weeks) and this kept happening to me my whole ride today, particularly on downhill rocky sections. This info was all really helpful! I went to a mountain bike skills clinic and they also recommended 5/10s and pinned pedals. That is way less scary to me then clipless. My much more experienced DH begs to differ.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

pedal/shoe combination is important, but as "wsmac" pointed out, so does rider body position...I know that, in combination with a locked body position, a lot of riders tend to, for some reason, tip their feet forward on their pedals while mid-air, which sets you up for disaster.

I have found that practicing allowing your bike to "jump" more than you do helps a lot:
Find a small-ish jump, and jump it with the aforementioned "relaxed but engaged" body position, knees and elbows bent. 
As you catch air, allow your bike to rise up closer to your body by bending your knees and elbows further, i.e, "absorb" some of the bike's upward motion. Watch WC downhill guys, or ski racers, hit jumps, and see how their body seems to remain in one spot, while their bike/legs (or skis) seem to soak up the bumps. It helps maintain mid-flight balance, too.
This will help keep you and the bike connected through the air.

To blknblu118, I've been riding on Sunrigle Zuzu pedals for the past year or so in combination with Solomon XC shoes, and have not slipped once. Take a look at those. If you are worried about your legs, well, you'll have to accept that with a less-aggressive pedal you will also be prone to slip more. You could also buy shin-guards, though your calves will still be exposed.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have been having really bad knee pain and i am sure it is from tensing my body up going over rocks. The weird thing is it only hurts when i push down on the pedal. Doesnt hurt to walk or anything else. I have to correct what i am doing wrong because i am finding the worse it hurts the more the fun isnt worth the pain and i cut my rides short.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

blknblu118 said:


> I have been having really bad knee pain and i am sure it is from tensing my body up going over rocks. The weird thing is it only hurts when i push down on the pedal. Doesnt hurt to walk or anything else. I have to correct what i am doing wrong because i am finding the worse it hurts the more the fun isnt worth the pain and i cut my rides short.


Is it a sharp pain across the top of your knee? I get that sometimes, and I think it has to do with over-exerting your knee ligaments and tendons early on in a ride. Try a half-hour warm-up period before hitting the trail...get those joints loose!

Also, practice riding down gravel roads and other semi-rough trails with your knees almost too loose...this should help you get used to allowing your quads and calf muscles to soak up the bumps and not your knee joints. Really work on soaking up the bumps with your muscles. Do some squats and wall-sits.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

abeckstead said:


> Jump up on the floor and land. My guess is you land like Andre the giant. Think land like a cat, bend your knees and land without making noise. Now go do that on your bike.


I just did a clinic with Sue Haywood. I found out this was my problem as well. I was so stiff going downhill or over things and was locking my knees and elbows. So now I have to retrain myself to ride the correct way and hopefully I will become a better rider, and not have so many aches and pains. It sucks getting old.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

CSC it is a bad pain right behind my kneecap. I work with an emt and he told me I may have ruptured that sac that sits behind the knee cap. Nothing major just rest it and it will heal on its own. The resting it is my problem. It is hard to rest it when I want to ride so bad.


----------



## Jssheptin (Jun 12, 2012)

Clipins are without a doubt your best solution, but I would say vans are pretty good b/c of their waffle sole... You will, however, get a really sore heel. Try nike free's maybe


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

I'm a noob and decided to start with flats. No one local has 510's so I ordered the Karver's on line. I received them yesterday and now have concerns I made the wrong choice. They seem heavy and bulky and I fear they may be too hot for my climate. I tried them real quick on the street & they do seem real grippy on the pedals ! Hope to try them out on the trails later this week.
My question is are the Karver's intended more for hard core down hill Vs. single track trail riding ? I fear I should have done more research and picked one of the other styles of 510's.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ the padding would suggest they are more for aggressive riding, but they will be nice and stiff. you may want the freeriders.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Jssheptin said:


> Clipins are without a doubt your best solution, but I would say vans are pretty good b/c of their waffle sole... You will, however, get a really sore heel. Try nike free's maybe


I have to disagree. While they'll keep your feet on the pedals, they'll also promote bad habits. When you jump, you shouldn't pull straight up with your feet...something that's easy to do but makes you do funky things in the air. 
Think about the bike being a solid connection between your feet and hands. You can use opposite force between those points to push against each other to keep your feet in place. It helps (like others have said) to not keep your feet parallel to the ground, toes pointing up or down depending on the situation. I go back and forth a lot and if I do several rides clipped in I find myself falling back to those bad habits, i.e. I'll get back on the flats and jump off my pedals on the first jump trying to pull up with my feet.


----------



## mellonhs (Jun 3, 2012)

codyh12345 said:


> Also.... keep your feet at angles..... like this.... \o/ (if you could imagine each line as a pedal angle....) Keep your feet at angles that will make your feet dig into the pedals when you land. This will help keep your feet on even with a not so great pedal/shoe combo.


Hmmm I can't see it.. you mean angles as in move ur heels/toes away or towards the bike or away front or towards the ground?


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ the padding would suggest they are more for aggressive riding, but they will be nice and stiff. you may want the freeriders.


Yes the sole is very stiff, as well as the rest of the shoe, seems that would come in handy if my toe gets jammed into a rock or if I have a pedal/foot strike.
I'll post after I ride them, it feels like they will grip the pedal way better than the sneakers I've been wearing.


----------



## stevensman (Aug 10, 2010)

I started with clipless and got fairly comfortable on small and medium jumps but tried flats - total disaster. Got platforms and shoes (wellgo b132 and sette nix SPD) and it definitely works much better compare to stock pedals + tennis shoes. But I still feel nowhere as comfortable as clipped in. I can do do drops but on jumps lose pedals very often. It feels little bit better when I point my toes down when I jump - at least they stay at the pedals more often ) Maybe matter of practice and time?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

joel63 said:


> I'm a noob and decided to start with flats. No one local has 510's so I ordered the Karver's on line. I received them yesterday and now have concerns I made the wrong choice. They seem heavy and bulky and I fear they may be too hot for my climate. I tried them real quick on the street & they do seem real grippy on the pedals ! Hope to try them out on the trails later this week.
> My question is are the Karver's intended more for hard core down hill Vs. single track trail riding ? I fear I should have done more research and picked one of the other styles of 510's.


The Karvers are pretty warm, but even in Salt Lake you get over it. I have the Impacts and they're warm but the stiffness and grip is worth whatever minor discomfort you might have. My feet sweat in the winter in ski boots so a little wet foot is hardly the end of the world for me.



mellonhs said:


> Hmmm I can't see it.. you mean angles as in move ur heels/toes away or towards the bike or away front or towards the ground?


They meant heels down not in or out. Basically it adds a little force vector to keep you from bouncing off when you hit bumps. You get some fore/aft force as well as the up/down force which keeps your feet planted better.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

A lot of what's been said is what I do. Keep the pedals at an angle, DC skate shoes, pinned pedals, knees bent, flow with the bike...

All of that takes practice. Keep it up!


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

With regular sneakers, the most trouble I have coming off the pedals has been in a climb, if I start a climb in the wrong gear and shift down part way up the foot at the top of the stroke seems to come off, I hope the 510's end that so my calves & shins get a chance to heal, would help if I remember to think ahead and pick the right gear ahead of time ut:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

joel63 said:


> With regular sneakers, the most trouble I have coming off the pedals has been in a climb, if I start a climb in the wrong gear and shift down part way up the foot at the top of the stroke seems to come off, I hope the 510's end that so my calves & shins get a chance to heal, would help if I remember to think ahead and pick the right gear ahead of time ut:


I think you're just dealing with learning pains. As your vision for picking gears for the trail gets better I would think the frequency that you blow pedals would become less.


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going to make a wild guess here and suggest this is happening on bigger jumps because your bending your legs and crouching to bring the bike underneath you, but this is causing you to shift your body forward out of the way of the seat. This means when you hit the ground your feet are slightly in front of the pedals, causing them to slip off.


----------



## stevensman (Aug 10, 2010)

TurboCrash said:


> I'm going to make a wild guess here and suggest this is happening on bigger jumps because your bending your legs and crouching to bring the bike underneath you, but this is causing you to shift your body forward out of the way of the seat. This means when you hit the ground your feet are slightly in front of the pedals, causing them to slip off.


For me it is probably not the jump size but old habits and bad technique. I can do "bigger" jumps OK when I think about what to do and what not to do. But on a trail when I get off balance and in survival mode very small jump can knock me off pedals - happened few times, painful  In my case biggest problem is being too stiff. When clipped in I'm much more confident because I know that my feet are where they need to be and if I need extra clearance I can simply pull the bike up. It is likely possible to do the same with platforms - but I'm not sure how


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

Rode the 5 10 Karvers last night, temp was 85. No issues at all ! Ya, my feet were warm, but it wasn't that bad. They worked great, didn't loose the pedals a single time, the sole is really stiff & my feet don't ache this morning ! I felt like I had more power climbing as well, probably due to the stiffer sole.


----------



## Goozle63 (May 30, 2012)

I had the same issue of my fet slipping off the pedals too, when I was wearing running shoes. I've since switched to a pair of Vans skate shoes and havn't had my feet slip since since. It's defilantly worth the try and if you don't like it you're only facing about a $45 loss.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if I have the terminology right. It seems its the click on cleat style shoes ...or better pedal /sneaker combo. 
What about those plastic attachments that often have straps?
wouldn't they allow quick side release,keep you from bouncing off ,and still allow you to wear whatever shoe is most comfortable?


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

I'm a little late in the thread but I found new pedals to make a world of difference. Back in the day I used to run toe clips. That generated some bad habits (pulling up with feet to bunny hop etc), so now that I'm getting back into it I'm running just flats until I start doing stuff right (and build up enough confidence to ride clipless).

Below is a pic of what my bike came with stock (left) and my upgrade. World of difference. I was slipping off the stock pedals even on some climbs and tore my legs up nicely. The new pedals will likely do more damage, but I have yet to fall off them. I just use them with some cheap skate style shoes.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

manmythlegend said:


> I'm not sure if I have the terminology right. It seems its the click on cleat style shoes ...or better pedal /sneaker combo.
> What about those plastic attachments that often have straps?
> wouldn't they allow quick side release,keep you from bouncing off ,and still allow you to wear whatever shoe is most comfortable?


Let's see if these random external links work, shall we?

Toe Clip pedals = plastic attachments that often have straps.









Clipless pedals = click on cleat style shoes









Flat or platform pedals









So, toe clip pedals do retain your foot from being removed upward but in order to do so effectively it requires the strap to be tightened down hard enough that it can actually trap your foot. Even when loose, you can not take your foot off to the side of the pedal your foot must be removed to the back of the pedal. This is why almost everyone suggests that you avoid these types of pedals; not effective at holding your foot on the pedals while preventing easy removal of your foot from the pedal. Both pinned platform pedals and clipless pedals are vastly superior to toe clip pedals in this way.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input and pics.

Amazon.com: Zefal "Cristophe" Mountain Bicycle Half Toe Clip: Sports & Outdoors

Thats been sitting in my cart since I nearly experienced liftoff on a jump. My feet were still wanting to enjoy the summer air but my bike wanted to obey gravity. I immediately thought a small front strapless pedal would do the job.

I ride too much street for clipless. The straps scare me for reasons you outlined. I dont like the stock pedals on my bike so already in the market for better ones. But the usefulness of the clips above has me wondering.


----------



## marksf (Mar 28, 2012)

I actually just took a DH "class" out Northstar in Tahoe. Was actually worth the money, and we covered jumping. What I was told was to jump up and let the bike come to you, keep your pedals in the "attack" position with your feet further forward than the ball on the pedal, and also rotate your grips forward as this helps the bike come up to you. 

I was able to get right quite a few times, and then it went wrong..... ouch.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

manmythlegend said:


> Thanks for the input and pics.
> 
> Amazon.com: Zefal "Cristophe" Mountain Bicycle Half Toe Clip: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


I have a pair of clipless pedals (shimano SPD style), and while I like them for on-road use, I am not yet sold on their technical trail abilities (wet roots and rocks...I like to be able to have my feet free). I do know a lot of DH guys are clipping in, nowadays, though...

I'd get a good pair of pined platform pedals. While your feet can still come off in a vertical manner, there's usually enough lateral friction between the foot and the pedal to keep the two connected. Even if you are doing bunny-hops.

Here's what I've got...and I have not slipped off once since installing them (even if they are covered in clay mud): Amazon.com: Sun-Ringle ZuZus Pedals 9/16" Black: Sports & Outdoors

Also, running platforms allows you to learn good jumping habits, like not using a strap or clip to pull up on the pedals, so if you are into jumping, I'd go the pined-platform route until you are comfortable enough to clip yourself in. 
However, Shimano SPD pedals allow for some tension adjustment, sort of like ski bindings, so if you want a pair of clip-ins, I'd go with that option and a pair of multi-directional release cleats


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

You can get the Zuzus cheaper at pricepoint: Sun Ringle Zuzu Pedals	


Good pedal at a good price (I don't think you're going to find a better pedal cheaper than $35). Only other pedal in that price range I can think of is the Kona Jack Sh!t (which doesn't have the best reviews), I'm sure others will chime in if there is a better deal to be had on flats (and there are plenty of threads on the subject as well).

A good flat is definitely a worthwhile upgrade. Even if you end up moving to clipless you can throw them in your parts bin and you'll use them again eventually.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Until awhile ago I had the issue described by the OP. Changing pedals had no effect whatsoever, but improving my techique solved the problem. Jumping over an obstacle (a rock normally), I would pull the bars up too early, so the rear wheel hit the obstacle and I was thrown forward, with my feet (both or just one) slipping off the pedals. Once I started to look throughly and pull the bars only when the front wheel was already on the rock, the problem was gone. Actually, my current pedals aren't particularly grippy, with smooth molded pins only - yet my feet stay on them without any effort from me.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

xenon said:


> Until awhile ago I had the issue described by the OP. Changing pedals had no effect whatsoever, but improving my techique solved the problem. .


Good technique is key to becoming a better rider. Something I ran into, though, was an ability to "out-perform" the pedals, hence my own decision to upgrade to the Zuzus. 
The biggest problem was riding up slick PNW clay, wet roots, and wet, slimy river rock. If my back tire slipped, my feet came off the pedals (steel stock ones). While a different situation than jumping and losing contact mid-air, I would suggest an upgrade in addition to better technique.

You need to have confidence in yourself and the equipment you are using, and vise versa.

A story: I ski raced throughout high school. The first two years, I had "junior" skis due to my size. My 3rd year, I grew 6 inches and gained weight, but was still on my junior skis, and performed poorly as a result of not having enough ski to "work with"...I said they acted like wet cardboard. 4th year, I got a pair of real race skis, and did quite well racing, and drastically improved my overall skiing technique just by free-skiing. I had the technique, but not the right equipment.

Xenon, you yourself said that "changing pedals had little effect". 
But you _did_ change them, and at the same time you also worked on your tech. Could you have advanced your technique as well or as quickly with your stock pedals? or worn-out ones?


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

CSC said:


> Xenon, you yourself said that "changing pedals had little effect".
> But you _did_ change them, and at the same time you also worked on your tech. Could you have advanced your technique as well or as quickly with your stock pedals? or worn-out ones?


The problem is not pedals, it is the weight moving forward upon landing. When the rear wheel clears the obstacle well, there is no reason for foot to slip off, as my body is not pushed forward in relation to the bike. I did learn the technique with the previous (more grippy) pair of pedals, but as long as I use the right techique, the pedals' grip is not relevant, my feet don't slip anyway. So I put back on an old pair, just because they have bearings in better state and are thinner, as I ride mostly tight single track, where pedals hit rocks pretty often. Once I took the same pair off for not being grippy enough (molded pins only).


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Yes, technique is important, and the technique can be applied to any situation. In your case, less-gripy pedals with better bearings.

The grip that good, pined pedals can offer can also mitigate the effect of a poor take-off stance. Or rough terrain. Even the best riders make mistakes, and having a good foundation to stand on (in this case, pedals), can help lessen the effect of a mistake on the rider's part. IMO.


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

This is all very good advice. I just came back from a freestyle park and found myself having problems. I would bounce off my bike and pedals after landing larger jumps or small drop offs at high speed. I think the advice of the foot angle will greatly help. I also realzie that I was very tense and so was most likely relying on the bike absorbing all the impact. Can't wait to get out again and try those jumps with some of these pointers.

Maybe I can find something close to my house to jump off and practice, unfortunatly the Free Ride trail is 1.5 hour drive.


----------

